# Dialer Problem - ARCOR reagiert nicht



## seeall (22 August 2003)

ich hab vor ca 2 monate einen dialer nammens *"Winmuschi"* auf dem rechner gehabt der hat sich in meiner abwesenheit 4 mal über die nr. 0190/ 899864 eingewählt in höhe von ca. 380 €. Leider hab ich davon nichts mitbekommen, und meinen rechner kurz darauf formatiert.
Gemerkt habe ich es erst wo ich die rechnung von Arcor bekam.darauf habe    ich anzeige bei der polizei erstattet, wiederspruch bei Arcor eingelegt auf den Dailer hingewiesen, aber Arcor geht auf das thema nicht ein. 
*Zitat Arcor:* 
_Wir können die von Ihnen reklamierten 0190- Gesprächen nicht gutschreiben.
...
Bei gesprächen wird der Anrufer vor Verbindungsaufbau durch eine Ansage über die Höhe der Gebühren in Kenntnis gesetzt ._

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder kann mir Tipps geben wie ich weiter vorgehn kann/soll?!?

greetz 
seeall


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 August 2003)

Hast Du mal versucht, Dich telefonisch mit jemandem bei Arcor in Verbindung zu setzen? Schließlich handelt es sich um eine Datenverbindung und nicht einmal das scheinen die gemerkt zu haben...


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2003)

*0190/899864*

@seeall
Die Nummer wurde über die Telekom an die WorldLines vermietet. Es ist zu befürchten, dass Du mit einem Produkt der Liquid Inc. aus USA konfrontiert warst - aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach hat das nichts mit der Winmuschi.exe zu tun, da die i. d. R. eine DTMS Nummer verwenden (und noch dazu eine 0193er!) In Deiner Sache empfehle ich Dir die Threads um Teenxxx und 1970.exe.
Offensichtlich hast Du mit zwei Fällen zu kämpfen. Allerdings ist die Haltung der Arcor (als dritter Fall) nicht nachvollziehbar - selbst die DTAG hat zwischenzeitlich das Ausbuchen von strittigen Forderungen gelernt.


----------



## Ingo Diekmann (7 November 2003)

*Wie man sich bei Arcor wehren kann*

Auch ich habe eine 6monatige Ignoranz bei Arcor feststellen müssen. 

Ich habe 5 Schreiben verschickt, daß ich die Forderung nicht anerkenne.

Zwar kam jedesmal sowas wie eine Eingangsbestätigung, die war aber voll mit Rechtschreibfehlern und Mißachtung meiner Interessen (wenn der Fall abgeschlossen ist, werde ich es auf meiner HP veröffentlichen - das ist schon echt lustig).

Bei mir war es ein Crosskirk-Clone, der 222 Eurolein kosten sollte. Ich reklamierte und Arcor ignorierte.

Als dann irgendwann ein Brief mit Titel "2. Rücklastschrift" und dem Inhalt "Wir werden Ihr Anschluß sperren, wenn Sie nicht zahlen!" eintrudelte, habe ich die Hotline angerufen. Nach 2 Satz heiße Ohren habe ich die Nummer des Reklamationsmanagements bekommen.

Diese habe ich dann auch angerufen und der erstbesten Mitarbeiterin ebenfalls einen Satz heiße Ohren verpaßt (Argument fürs Telefon: Würden SIE sich um ein paar Hunderter veräppeln lassen?!). Danach ist  diese wohl zum Chef geflitzt.

3 Stunden später habe ich ein FAX bekommen (den ISDN-Anschluß habe ich noch um das FAX zu kriegen *freu*), wo man mir anbot 50 Prozent zu "erlassen" (natürlich ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht).

Da waren es nur noch 111 Eurolein.

Ich habe das Angebot dankend abgelehnt. Der (armen) Gesprächspartnerin habe ich mitgeteilt, daß Arcor (leiderleider *spott*) meinen Anschluß nicht sperren darf, weil die Forderung von Crosskirk kommt.

Ich habe der Arcor (besser: meiner Gesprächspartnerin) ein letztes Ultimatum gesetzt, auf den Betrag ganz zu verzichten. Zitat: "Danach werde ich öffentlichkeitswirksam gegen Arcor vorgehen."

Die Frist läuft noch bis zum 14.11.2003.

Mein Motto für das Winterhalbjahr ist "Die ersten 111 Eurolein sind die schwersten Eurolein!"

Ich werde euch auf den laufenden halten

Euer Ingo Diekmann

PS: Reklamationsmanagement - 020/13793711

PPS: Diese Homepage ist einfach super - DAS muß ja mal gesagt werden


----------



## Ingo Diekmann (18 November 2003)

So, da sind wir wieder 

Die Frist ist abgelaufen, ohne daß sich Arcor gemeldet hat.

Aber das ist nicht mein Problem: Ich werde eine einstweilige Verfügung erwirken müssen (welch ein Deutsch) womit der Arcor gegen ein gepfeffertes Bußgeld meinen Anschluß sperren darf. 0 

Eine Frage habe ich aber noch: Wer von euch kennt einen Rechtsanwalt, der sich schon öfters mit der Dialerproblematik befaßt hat? In Paderborn ist die Anzahl derartiger RA sehr begrenzt (sprich: =0)

Tipps dazu erbitte ich entweder unter [email protected] oder hier im Forum.

_E-Mail Adresse gelöscht tf/Moderator_


----------



## sascha (18 November 2003)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Links/links.html

47 Anwälte, die sich mit der Thematik auskennen - und einer bestimmt auch in Deiner Nähe


----------



## Ingo Diekmann (22 November 2003)

So, der RA (den aus Bielefeld) habe ich eingeschaltet...

Kann sich nur noch um Monate handeln bis wir fertig haben  :argue: 

euer Ingo


----------



## Ingo Diekmann (27 März 2004)

*Update im Fall Arcor und Crosskirk*

Hallo erstmal!

Hier hat sich einiges getan:

Ich habe mittlerweile einen regen Briefverkehr mit Arcor gehabt (21 Schreiben).

Seit dem 21.Februar haben sie mir den Anschluß (widerrechtlich) gesperrt.

Ich habe dann mal etwas geopfert, um herauszufinden, ob bei Geschäftskunden (wie ich einer bin) eine einstweilige Verfügung zur "Sperrabwehr" taugt. Das Gericht hat es mit dem Hinweis abgelehnt, daß es mehr als nur ein Anbieter gibt    . Es sei zumutbar, daß ich mich im normalen Verfahren mit Arcor auseinandersetze.

Also bin ich zu der guten alten Telekom gegangen und habe dort den Telefonanschluß bestellt. Die Kosten dafür werde ich natürlich von Arcor einfordern.

Wer Interesse an dem Briefwechsel hat, kann sich mal melden  

Euer Ingo


----------



## florre (27 Juli 2004)

Moin...

bin seit einer Woche durch Arcor gesperrt... Erst haben sie ein Jahr Ruhe gegeben, und dann ohne Ankündigung mit Fälligkeit der Juni-rechnung gesperrt.
Natürlich weigern sie sich, den Anschluss entsperren zu lassen, das übliche blabla...
Am schönsten war der Hinweis, ich möge mir doch bitte ein Anti-Dialer-Programm installieren, dann könne das nicht mehr passieren!!!  :lol:  :lol:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

Meinen Hinweis, die durchgeführte Sperre sei rechtswidrig, da ich ordnungsgemäß Widerspruch eingelegt, den unstrittigen Betrag bezahlt hätte und insofern auf einen berechtigten Einwand iSd. § 19 IV TKV verweise, ist vom Beschwerdemanagement mit dem Hinweis abgebügelt worden, da ich eigenmächtig die Rechnung gekürzt habe, sei Arcor auch zur Sperre berechtigt...

I don't think so  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 
Werde also morgen mal beim AG die Einstweilige beantragen!!


@Ingo:
Wenn Du gutes Anti-Arcor-Kanonenfutter hast und mir mitteilen möchtest, schreib mir kurz ne PN, dann kriegste meine Mail-Addy!!!


----------



## Ingo Diekmann (27 Juli 2004)

*Arcor - eine never-ending story*

Hallo erstmal

Und ich dachte ich bin der einzigste...

Also ich habe bei der guten alten Telekom meinen Anschluß verlegt. Die Rechnungen für die Umstellung habe ich allesamt meinem Rechtsanwalt in Bielefeld weitergereicht.

Arcor hat die Forderung gegen mich an dem Inkassounternehmen InfoScore weitergereicht.

Mein RA meinte, ich soll einfach abwarten, was das Inkassounternehmen macht. Wenn es tatsächlich die Forderung via gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid durchsetzen will werde ich einen Widerspruch und zweitens durch den RA eine sog. Widerklage (Schadensersatz) erheben. Auch soll ich die Kosten meiner vom Gericht abgelehnten einstweiligen Verfügung einfordern, weil ich buchstabengetreu die Begründung (man soll sich gefälligs einen anderen Anbieter suchen!) umgesetzt habe.

Moral der Geschichte:

1. gehe sofort zu einem Konkurrenten und beantrage einen Telefonanschluß. Die Rechnungen hebe wegen Schadensersatz auf

2. beantrage keine einstweilige Verfügung - die Gerichte haben keine Zeit (und auch keine Lust!) wegen Dialer aktiv zu werden. Dieses Ergebnis hat mich über 300 Euro gekostet :roll: 

3. Klage nicht einfach drauflos, sondern warte einfach ab, was Arcor machen will. Lege bei einem eventuellen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid Widerspruch ein -dann muß Arcor ihre Forderung belegen und dass dürfte aus bekannten Gründen etwas schwierig werden 0 

4. besorge dir gegebenenfalls einen Rechtsanwalt der sich auf Dialer & Co. spezialisiert hat - anderenfalls kann es mangels akuellen Informationen zu schlechten Ergebnissen kommen. Altenativ wäre auch die Verbraucherzentrale zu empfehlen - bitte einen Termin geben lassen!

Ich werde dir auch eine PN schicken.

Gruß

Ingo Diekmann


----------



## florre (6 August 2004)

Das für Arcor zuständige Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main - Abteilung Höchst - sieht die Rechtslage offenbar genauso wie ich, denn

*meinem Antrag auf Erlass einer Einstweiligen Verfügung wurde entsprochen.*

Ich bin also inzwischen wieder vollständig am Netz.

Und jetzt gehts ab in die 2. Runde.
Dann aber mit Anwalt, eine Kostenersparnis werde ich Arcor nicht noch einmal zugute kommen lassen.


----------



## florre (16 August 2004)

Oh oh, es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder...  8)  :lol: 
Da komme ich von einem Kurzurlaub zurück, und finde im Briefkasten 3 (DREI!!!) Schreiben von Arcor...



> *1. Schreiben vom 10.08.*
> Sehr geehrter florre,
> der Vorstand hat Ihr Beschwerdeschreiben erhalten, leider hat er natürlich keine Zeit, sich damit persönlich auseinanderzusetzten, deshalb haben wir Ihr Schreiben sofort zur Klärung an die Leitung Arcor Kundenservices weitergeleitet.
> Wir bedauern... usw.





> *2. Schreiben vom 11.08.*
> Sehr geehrter florre,
> die von Ihnen *zu Recht *reklamierten Verbindungsentgelte in Höhe von € XXX,XX haben wir heute intern ausgebucht. Ihr Kundenkonto weist somit keine offenen Posten zu unseren Gunsten aus.
> Den Ihnen entstandenen Ärger bitten wir zu entschuldigen.  :lol:





> *3. Schreiben vom 12.08.*
> Gutschrift blablabla.



So so... Arcor mag also nicht mehr. Schade eigentlich!
Warten wir ab, wie's weitergeht... Vielleicht meldet sich Liquid Inc. ja persönlich???  :lol:


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2004)

florre schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht meldet sich Liquid Inc. ja persönlich???  :lol:


Wohl kaum! Den Schaden hat damit Arcor übernommen, da keine Geschäftsbeziehungen und somit auch kein Verrechungskonto mit den wässrigen bestehen dürfte.


----------

